# BMW Group Announces BMW Car Hotspot LTE



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

So when is this available for the US?


----------



## bandit5001 (Nov 21, 2012)

I want one


----------



## Jarockster (Dec 27, 2006)

Just get a VZW Mifi and stick it in your glovebox.


----------



## pablo645 (Feb 27, 2009)

Why? My cell phone already acheive this.


----------



## DieselNY (Oct 5, 2012)

What a waste, your android phoen can already do this with the FoxFi app..becomes free hotspot.


----------



## Bmwlvr60 (Oct 28, 2012)

Verizon 4G MiFi does the same thing.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Turn on personal hotspot from your iPhone, why pay for another data plan?


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

In my case to add tethering without jumping through a bunch of hoops I'd have to modify my data plan, once I do that I lose my grandfathered in unlimited data. It's an inconveinence for the few times I actually need to tether something. Given my limited usage something like this would seem to be a decent option that doesn't effect my phone plan.


----------



## CalfeeRider (May 1, 2005)

Is this compatible with existing F30 sedans? Will BMW be choosing the cellular carrier? Will service be flat-rate or metered, and will BMW make money on the service?

I guess this is one of those things a "Genius" at the BMW dealership is supposed to know about. We don't have any "geniuses" (branded or not) at my BMW dealership


----------

